# 

## Marna

Dzień dobry  :smile: 
Długo marzyłam o dniu w którym założę swój dziennik. Co prawda jeszcze kawałek drogi przede mną, ale raczej bliżej niż dalej.
Odkąd pamiętam chciałam przeżyć budowę domu. Nie tylko mieć dom ale go wybudować. Rodzina patrzyła na mnie jak na wariatkę, przyjaciele dość mocno się dziwili i odradzali, no ale jak się kobieta uprze…

DZIAŁKA
Nadszedł moment w którym zaczęłam rozglądać się za działką. To był początek września 2017 roku. Bazując na opowieściach zamieszczonych na forum liczyłam się z tym, że to potrwa. Z grubsza wiedziałam gdzie chcę mieszkać i ile na działkę wydać, nawiązałam kontakt z biurami nieruchomości i zderzyłam się ze ścianą. Działka miała być nad jeziorem, minimum 900m2, woda i prąd w niewielkiej odległości. No i się zaczęło. Ludzie! „Działka nad jeziorem” a do jeziora 800 metrów + osiedle domków jednorodzinnych + droga wojewódzka + kawał lasu… Kolejna oferta, do jeziora 100 metrów ale działka w miejscu kompletnie mnie nieinteresującym (50km od zakładanej lokalizacji… no przecież co to za różnica i tak trzeba dojechać…). Następna lokalizacja sąsiadowała z fermą kurczaków. Im dalej w las tym ciemniej… Były działki z mediami w odległości 600 metrów, rolne, które „bez problemu się odrolni”, z ceną z kosmosu (ponad 4x więcej niż działki w tym rejonie). 
Zweryfikowałam swoje potrzeby, stanęło na tym, że działka ma mieć minimum 900m2,  media w odległości 15-20 metrów, nie mieć za płotem fermy zwierzęcej i mieścić się we wskazanej lokalizacji. I szopka od nowa… Media „tylko 200 metrów” od granicy, działka licząca 500 metrów kwadratowych z argumentacją „szeregowca pani sobie zbuduje”, rekreacyjna „ale za jakiś czas MOŻE będzie można ją przekształcić w budowlaną”, ewentualnie 30km dalej… Zaczęłam sama szukać i po kilku objazdówkach ze znajomymi w końcu się wybrałam, żeby zakładaną lokalizację obejść wzdłuż i w szerz i nawet pukać do drzwi i pytać czy ktoś nie chce sprzedać działki. Oczywiście ja, blondynka nie sprawdziłam pogody i spacerowałam w listopadowy dzień w deszczu. Nie była to ulewa, ale temperatura 2oC, wiatr i wspomniany deszcz zniechęcał do długich spacerów. Obejrzałam wyszukaną wcześniej działkę, cena była trochę wyższa niż zakładana (chociaż w sumie do akceptacji), niedaleko był las, ale w planach było częściowe wykarczowania pod osiedle domków jednorodzinnych co mnie nieco odstraszało. Pozostałe dwie lokalizacje były zupełnie nietrafione i tak sobie marudząc, że to ma być „to” miejsce a nie ujdzie w tłoku jak duży tłok, zmierzałam w kierunku autobusu. Padało coraz mocniej. I stała się rzecz lekko zaskakująca. Obok mnie zatrzymał się samochód i stosunkowo młody człowiek zapytał czy chce mi się spacerować w deszczu czy podrzucić mnie na przystanek. Do przystanku miałam jeszcze 2 km, padało coraz mocniej a z tyłu dostrzegłam dwójkę dzieci więc założyłam, że nie jest to seryjny gwałciciel czy morderca. Wsiadłam i zaczęła się rozmowa:
-A pani tu u nas nowa czy w odwiedzinach?
-W poszukiwaniu działki przyjechałam.
-Naprawdę? Teściowie mają na sprzedaż…
Dopytałam o cenę, media i lokalizację, wymieniliśmy się mailami i pojechałam do domu.
Wieczorem dostaję maila ze wspomnianymi informacjami. W następnym tygodniu pojechałam z przyjaciółką obejrzeć na żywo omawiany teren. Gdy tylko stanęłam  na działce stwierdzałam, że to jest to. Wiecie, takie uczucie, że znalazło się swój kawałek świata. Działka płaska, 1020m2, o wymiarach 30 x 34 m, na lekkim wzniesieniu, media niby 140 metrów od granicy, ale skoro wymyśliłam sobie działkę na samym końcu drogi (która jest na papierze) to mogę mieć media 8 metrów od granicy z drugiej strony działki (przy kupnie z notarialną zgodą na przeprowadzenie i używanie wody, kanalizacji i prądu bez opłat) a do jeziora okazało się, że jest 400 metrów. Trochę za ładnie to wydalało, stwierdzałam, że muszę się jeszcze zastanowić. Na spokojnie udałam się do gminy posprawdzać to i owo, okazało się, że jest ok. I nawet warunki zabudowy są wydane. Gdy się odezwałam, że chcę jeszcze raz przyjechać i obejrzeć teren usłyszałam, że jak się zdecyduję to dostanę w prezencie jeszcze małą zniżkę. Pojechałam, podumałam, znów poczułam się jak u siebie i podjęłam decyzję – kupuję! To było na przełomie grudnia 2017 i stycznia 2018. Podpisałam umowę przedwstępną i mam nadzieję niedługo domknąć temat! Budować się będę w pobliżu Gdańska.

PROJEKT
Projektów obejrzałam wiele (można by liczyć w setkach, jeśli nie w tysiącach). I znów, wiedziałam czego z grubsza chcę, miałam upatrzony projekt, ale warunki zabudowy przewidują elewacją frontową na (tylko) 16 metrów. Trochę mnie to dziwiło w końcu działka ma 30 metrów szerokości, ale czytając inne dzienniki widziałam, że te 16 metrów jest pewną stałą wartością. Mogłabym próbować je zmienić, ale poszperałam, poszukałam, podumałam i znalazłam projekt dla siebie (i przyszłej rodziny). Wybrałam  EC99a Ustawny - wariant I (z wentylacją mechaniczną i rekuperacją). 
Wymagania podstawowe:
-żadnych kominków!!!! Tylko pompa ciepła. Wychowałam się i do 26 roku życia mieszkałam w domu, gdzie paliło się węglem i drewnem, bez centralnego ogrzewania. Czyli jak się paliło było ciepło, jak nie, to było zimno. Przerzucanie ton węgla i rąbanie niezliczonej ilości drewna skutecznie zniechęciło mnie to tego rodzaju ogrzewania. Ponadto popiół, czyszczenie kominów i ptasie niespodzianki w kominie do tej pory powodują u mnie skurcze żołądka. Nikt i nic nie przekona mnie do kotłowni w salonie. Nawet jakby za darmo je dawali.
-dom prosty w budowie, będę samorobem  :big grin: 
-ściany z porothermu dryfix;
-wolałabym domek parterowy, ale dopuściłam rozwiązanie z główną sypialnią na parterze a pokoje dla dzieci na piętrze;
-łazienka i garderoba przy głównej sypialni;
-garaż w bryle budynku (marzył mi się dwustanowiskowy, ale jest za drogi);
-spiżarnia przy kuchni;
-wentylacja mechaniczna;
-podłogówka po całości;

Oczywiście będzie trochę zmian w stosunku do projektu i tak:
-likwidacja wszystkich kominów;
-pokoje 6 i 7 zyskają trochę przestrzeni, bo chcę wyprostować ściany i dach;
-część 8 stanie się garderobą, co pociąga za sobą likwidację okna narożnego; 
-łazienki 9 i 10 będą połączone a wejście będzie od sypialni 7;
-zmiana usytuowania drzwi w 11;
-powiększenie 12 i zrobienie w niej łazienki,
-skoro ma być pompa ciepła 13 nie potrzebuje tyle miejsca;
-schody będą wyprostowane i przesunięte do ściany (żadnych zawijasów, półpięter i tym podobnych wynalazków, kto wnosił lub znosił duże ciężkie przedmioty po takich kiszkach ten zrozumie);
-3 powiększona i przerobiona na spiżarnię;
-zastanawiam się czy nie wyprostować ściany przy wejściu;
-okno narożne w kuchni też raczej zmieni się w dwa okna oddalone od rogu;
-na górze chciałabym 3 pokoje i łazienkę, ewentualnie kawałek strychu na różne przydasie;
-myślę nad stropem tervita;

Plan ambitny na ten rok to fundamenty i media. Plan zdroworozsądkowy (po lekturze forum) to media.

Zapraszam do komentowania tu w dzienniku, uwagi mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## Bertha

Na szybko: 12, 13 ( 2x drzwi do likwidacji) jedna duża łazienka dostepna z sypialni 11, łazienka z wejsciem z salonu to słyszalne chlup,chlup. :ohmy: 
Powodzenia!

----------


## micbarpia

Witam! Gratuluje odnalezienia wlasciwej dzialki bo to podstawa. Trzymam kciuki za budowe I bede obserwowal :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

Ta "blondynka" robi wrażenie   :wink: 
Powodzenia życzę a widzę,że podejście do budowy jest ludzkie A nie "sąsiedzkie"  :smile:

----------


## grend

Coś nowego - byli już "ambitni" ludzie......, ale kobieta budujaca dom około 200m2? 250m2? która pisze ze będzie samorobem to naprawde pobija wszystkie moje wyobrazenia. Życie zweryfikuje, bedę z ciekawością zagladać

Łazienka z wejściem od salonu to porazka tak samo jak w orginale z kuchni. Tak samo nigdy bym nie zrobił schodów w salonie iokno do kuchni przy wejsciu
12/13 to bym zrobił wejście do budynku, a w miejscu obecnego wejście od  strony salonu spiżarnie i WC. Dodatkowy + kanaliza wc połączona  z kuchnią

----------


## aiki

Grend - jakby co to nie takie całkiem obce u samorobów, że kobieta coś robi : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...usi-Się-Udać

----------


## grend

> Grend - jakby co to nie takie całkiem obce u samorobów, że kobieta coś robi : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...usi-Się-Udać


ale to jest kosmitka a nie kobieta i to z Melmax  :smile: 

to jest cos niesamowitego - chciałbym zobaczyc "na żywo" kobietę która raz zeby murowała bloczki betonowe ,a przy tym by nie jeczała, nie marudziła, nie utaskiwała ni strzelała focha i co tam jeszcze... To by było dla mnie wstrzas mentalny i światopogladowy - a tak to ciągle musze uwazać pewne rzeczy za normalność i ze trzeba z tym żyć

----------


## Bepo

Gratulacje odnalezienia swojego miejsca na ziemi!  :smile:  Tak, jak piszesz, dopilnuj koniecznie notarialnie poświadczonej zgody na pociągnięcie mediów, bo to różnie z sąsiadami bywa.  :smile:  Nie zmniejszaj kotłowni!!! Zrób sobie w niej pralnię  :smile:  Po co masz mieć pralkę w łazience? Ani to ładne, ani wygodne.

----------


## Marna

Dziękuję za powitanie i uwagi. Na pewno na projekt będę patrzyła i analizowała go jeszcze z 518 razy.



> Coś nowego - byli już "ambitni" ludzie......, ale kobieta budujaca dom około 200m2? 250m2? która pisze ze będzie samorobem to naprawde pobija wszystkie moje wyobrazenia. Życie zweryfikuje, bedę z ciekawością zagladać


Nie jest wykluczone, że projekt może ulec zmianie. Na chwilę obecną to jest „to”, ale bank może mieć inne zdanie  :wink: 




> to jest cos niesamowitego - chciałbym zobaczyc "na żywo" kobietę która raz zeby murowała bloczki betonowe ,a przy tym by nie jeczała, nie marudziła, nie utaskiwała ni strzelała focha i co tam jeszcze... To by było dla mnie wstrzas mentalny i światopogladowy - a tak to ciągle musze uwazać pewne rzeczy za normalność i ze trzeba z tym żyć


Już dziś zapraszam Cię na przyszłą budowę  :smile: 
Chyba nikt, kto mnie zna nie określi mnie mianem „typowa kobieta”. Od dziecka roznosiła mnie energia, od 14 roku życia „coś” trenuję. Za dnia jestem gryzipiórkiem (wykładam na uczelni), a popołudniami instruktorem sportu. Mając do wyboru shopping a kosmetyczka, pójdę na warsztaty budowlane  :smile: 
Oczywiście będą lepsze i gorsze dni (a także TE dni, dzień kota i pi****e nie robię). Zdaję sobie sprawę ze skali przedsięwzięcia które chcę realizować. Staram się wyznawać zasadę, że marzeń się nie ma, marzenia się realizuje!
A patrząc na forum nie będę pierwszą ani ostatnią osobą, której się udało. Trzymajcie kciuki i nie szczędźcie dobrych rad czy wskazań co jeszcze przemyśleć (lepiej teraz na papierze, niż później bić głową w ścianę).
ps. uwielbiam emotki z tego forum  :big grin:

----------


## Bertha

Widziałem zorientowanąjasnowłosa  kobietę rozładowującą na swojej budowie palety z maxami.  Czy także murowała to nie wiem, potem już tam nie bywałem lecz chata stoi już dawno.  Widziałem też budowę na której blondynka (nie budowlaniec) znająca projekt na pamięć i na wyrywki, zaglądała na budowę z calówką w ręku codziennie. Ekipa (skądinąd całkiem przyzwoita) wyznajaca tradycyjne wartości i takąż rolę kobiet, rzucała zawsze  jakieś uwagi półgębkiem.  Kiedyś  blondynka zwróciła uwagę murarzom że popełnili błąd. Coś chyba o szerokośc bloczka Poro.  Oczywiście obraza majestatu!  My? Nigdy!  Projektu brak - zabrał kierbud. :big lol:  No to bez dyskusji do auta,  w bagażniku był drugi egzemplarz projektu, dwa przyłożenia calówką - i po ptokach.  Na popołudnie to poprawicie ?   Tak jest!    Szacun ekipy był do końca budowy. SSO stał w 4 miesiące, wykończenówka trwała dłużej.  Skutek uboczny był taki, że dwuletnie dzieciaki wiedziały jak calówką zmierzyć łożeczko. Bo czym skorupka za młodu...
Powodzenia z inwestycją, bezdeszczowej pogody aż do położenia dachu. Potem to juz obojętne.

----------


## walec7_7

I ja się przywitam  :smile:  Niezła przygoda z tą działką, można powiedzieć że przypadkowe szczęście  :smile:  Jak tak dalej pójdzie to ten dom powstanie szybciej niż myślisz  :smile:  Projekt dosyć fajny  :smile:  Co do budujących kobiet, wiem że jak chcą to też mogą  :big tongue: 

PS. Moja żona cięła pręty, kręciła zbrojenia, mieszała zaprawę i murowała także jak się chce to się da  :smile:  Najlepszy pomocnik na budowie  :Cool:

----------


## Vyspa

Jak idzie z planami? 
Kibicuję i pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Marna

Witam po wakacyjnej przerwie  :smile: 
Idzie całkiem dobrze, w zeszłym tygodniu przyczyniłam się do wymierania lasów - byłam w banku podpisać dokumenty. Liczba stron równa się lub przewyższa typową pracę magisterską  :big lol: 
W tym tygodniu notariusz!
Czeka mnie również poszukiwanie nowego projektu. Z uwagi na zdolność kredytową potrzebuję "czegoś" z poddaszem do późniejszej adaptacji. Warunek bezwzględny to dla mnie dodatkowy pokój na parterze z możliwością zrobienia garderoby i osobnej łazienki. Wpadł mi w oko ten projekt: https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...3035,0%2C0.htm
Co o nim myślicie?

----------


## Marna

Dzień dobry w nowym roku!
Uzyskałam warunki budowy przyłącza wodno-kanalizacyjnego, właśnie kopię się kolejny raz z wnioskiem do Energii. Moloch, który klienta ma za nic, pani z obsługi sali w punkcie obsługi decyduje kto dostąpi zaszczytu audiencji… 
Idzie mi wolniej niż zakładałam, ale idzie. Tak jak przewidziałam muszę zmienić projekt na taki z poddaszem do adaptacji i chyba ten dom wygra:   Miarodajny 333c.

----------


## micbarpia

Bywa roznie choc ja musze przyznac ze wyjatkowo sprawnie bylem obslugiwany przez kolejne urzedy... domek bardzo ladny, jakies zmiany w tym projekcie planujesz?

----------


## Marna

W Urzędzie Gminy czułam się jak VIP, kwestie podatku i wod-kan miałam wskazane z uśmiechem, czuło się, że pracujący tam ludzie lubią swoją pracę a petent im nie przeszkadza.
Troszkę zmian planuję, najważniejsze z nich:
-likwidacja kominka;
-podniesienie dachu o 1-3 pustaki (zależy co powie architekt);
-pomieszczenie nr 3 stanie się spiżarnią, schody jednobiegowe będą w salonie;
-z uwagi na pompę ciepła prawdopodobnie w 10 będzie też pralnia, zastanawiam się nad wejściem z pokoju;
-pokój nr 4 będzie powiększony kosztem 3 która stanie się garderobą;
-chciałabym powiększyć nieco łazienkę nr 5;
-na poddaszu chciałabym mieć 4 pokoje i łazienkę;
-zastanawiam się czy nie powiększyć nieco kuchni kosztem pustki przed domem;
-po co mi okno w garażu?
-na parterze okna fixy;

----------

